# New hammy in need for new cage!!



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Yesterday i purchased my second hamster and he is only in a small cage for now but am looking to buy a new one. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me about any good cages which are relatively cheap.....under £40 or would i be needing to invest more money into buying him a new cage. 

Also am stuck for names, he is a dark brown colour. Any suggestions please?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

oreo! look on ebay for cages


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha yes i was thinking of calling him Oreo, my other hamster is called cookie so would go together well ha! Also yes will continue looking on ebay for a good bargain!


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww yay for the second hamster, you need to post pics of him!!
Is he a syrian?
If so then he will need quite a large cage, I know alot of us on here have Savic hamster heavens for out syrians.
This is the cheapest place I have found them so far....
Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
yep it's expensive but worth every penny!

Or the Savic cambridge is another brilliant cage, good size. Again here is the cheapest I have found it (and it fits within your budget)
Dog Kennels, Fish Tanks, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Crates, Rabbit Cages, Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

You can find both cages on ebay for quite cheap (it's usually pick up only though) they aren't usually listed by their names so just search for hamster cages til you find one!

I have no name suggestions, I'm crap at naming my lot. Takes me weeks to come up with names!


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes he is a syrian. Thank you! I have seen both of them cages but the hamster heaven just looks amazing! Really do want it, just need to find a good bargain to snap up.

Will upload pics soon!


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

oohh cant wait for piccies, I love syrians, they look like little bears!

I believe someone on here got a hamster heaven off ebay for about £25, so keep your eye out for one on there! Good luck!


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Haha me too! They're adorable!! I will upload pics of both of them.

Will keep my eye out for hamster heavens on ebay then. It's just i am unable to pick them up unless go by train or something.


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Here is my new hamster Yoshi  Hope you like him!!


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

And this is my hamster Cookie who i have had for 4-5 weeks 

Sorry about the pictures, she likes to run so is hard to get a good one.


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Aw your new hamster is so cute  

As for cages I definitely want a hamster heaven for mine, hes outgrowing his current one, especially with all his toys in it


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Hmmmm just bought a savic cambridge off of ebay for £10!!!!


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Bargain  I saw one on there for £10 but it was pick up only and i live miles away 

Oh well, I hope your hamster likes his new home


----------



## Saff (Oct 3, 2010)

Ahhhh yes it was in petworth luckily was only 20 miles away.
Cookie loves her new cage. xx


----------



## Jamie760 (Oct 14, 2010)

Felsi's Tiergarten - Hamsterkäfig, 40 × 38 × 30 cm, orange/blau/gr&u 6400

Theres a good cage if your looking for a good cheap one.


----------

